# Deadlifts... who does em?



## HDH (Nov 6, 2012)

The squat thread was a hit so lets try some DL's.

I do them but have to cycle on and off of them. L-5 (DDD & FJS) will only hold up with them for so long. 

When I cycle off of them, I switch to Good Mornings. They are a lot easier with my back problems. 

I would prefer to stay with the DLs but it's just not possible. The doc said I can't DL or squat anymore because of my back issues. 

I still do the squats but had to compromise on the DLs. 

I know we have some powerlifters out there that tear em up.

HDH


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm on a hiatus... Tore a ligament in my right elbow on the radius on a 600 attempt and from repeated brutal speed work with bands.  The bands really beat you up.  Missed the 600. Current PR is 570.


----------



## HDH (Nov 6, 2012)

Ha, I was hoping you would throw a number up.

To bad about the injury. They always suck ass.

Still, nice PR though.

HDH


----------



## SAD (Nov 6, 2012)

Love deadlifting.  Always have, always will.  Looking for 650 in my next meet.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 6, 2012)

I love ME pulls followed by Chain Suspended GM's


----------



## amore169 (Nov 6, 2012)

I loved doing them, my personal best is 655 from the floor, but I do them every other week.


----------



## HDH (Nov 6, 2012)

Nice numbers fellas. I feel like a chick (no offense Miss J    ).

HDH


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't do deads any longer.(at my advanced age!) I love rack pulls, however. I'm not a power lifter by any means and find that the heavier weight I can load on the bar is fantastic for my traps and entire upper back.


----------



## DF (Nov 6, 2012)

Well, I'm not going to say I love DL's because they make me want to puke and/or passout on occasion.  I have not done them in a few months but am getting ready to put them back into my rotation.  My number is 455lb max, but I'm no PL not even close.  My goal for next year is to get it to 500 w/o killing myself lol


----------



## jyoung8j (Nov 6, 2012)

Do them every wk.. its a love hate relationship..lol my girl is crazy over them.. I dnt mind cuz I get to check out her ass..lol


----------



## theminister (Nov 6, 2012)

I am well behind you guys, but deadlifts are important and part of my routine - ya big freaks of nature 600? 650??!


----------



## Illtemper (Nov 6, 2012)

I've been doing them weekly as well. I used to not care for them much but now I look forward to Thursdays.. I am with df though they do make me wanna pass out and puke on occasion, lol!

I don't have big numbers, usually my last 2sets is 405x 6 or 4 if I'm that worn out, kind of depends on the day....... I wanna get to doing rep of 500 by summer..


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 6, 2012)

i do them, i stay lighter tho.  already messed up my back so i dont push it too hard.


----------



## Mind2muscle (Nov 6, 2012)

Im just starting to incorporate them again.  I don't think I will be going too heavy because of a back injury that kept me out of the game for 6 months.  I do enjoy them though.


----------



## pirovoliko (Nov 6, 2012)

Love deads, especially with a trap/hex bar


----------



## 69nites (Nov 6, 2012)

I love deads. Do them on back day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2012)

SAD said:


> Love deadlifting.  Always have, always will.  Looking for 650 in my next meet.



A 90lb meet PR? Shit that's bold!


----------



## SAD (Nov 6, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> A 90lb meet PR? Shit that's bold!



I said looking for it, not expecting it.  You saw my 560 a few months ago and you know I had 30-40 left in the tank.  My second attempt will be 615, so depending on how that feels, I'll shoot for 650.


----------



## Tilltheend (Nov 6, 2012)

I would if I could I haven't been able to get to a gym for awhile now.


----------



## losieloos (Nov 7, 2012)

Best muscle builder out there


----------



## HDH (Nov 8, 2012)

Good to see so many people doing them. I would prefer to do them all the time. I'm just glad I can cycle them  

HDH


----------



## Cashout (Dec 7, 2012)

I guess I missed this thread....well sorry for being late to the party but yeah I do them at least every other back workout.

Did them Tuesday 4 sets of 12 X 315.


----------



## AlphaD (Dec 7, 2012)

Yeah I love DL's.  Problem is and I posted somewhere else on here, I by know means am a PL, but I was slowly building up my DL's until I hit 415lb (not like you 600 lift guys!)  I think at the time I even pulled 425.  But I though my back out, unrelated and not while lifting, but bending over in garage and reaching for a counter to slide (here where the tune plays.....what a drag it is getting old!) That little incident laid me out me out for two weeks, scans and all, they came up with severe muscle trauma in lower back (this was 2 years ago) so now I am cautious, sometimes I think too much in my head.  But I feel the DL are by far the best mass movement there is......


----------



## Cashout (Dec 7, 2012)

Agree that DL are the best overall mass builder for the back. 

I'm a body builder not a power lifter so I'm not interested in the PR stuff but man I love the feeling of of repping and squeezing the back during a good set of 10-12 reps on DL.

Just fight the urge to do the "personal record" thing and keep that back stoked with reps on your sets of DL.



AlphaD said:


> Yeah I love DL's.  Problem is and I posted somewhere else on here, I by know means am a PL, but I was slowly building up my DL's until I hit 415lb (not like you 600 lift guys!)  I think at the time I even pulled 425.  But I though my back out, unrelated and not while lifting, but bending over in garage and reaching for a counter to slide (here where the tune plays.....what a drag it is getting old!) That little incident laid me out me out for two weeks, scans and all, they came up with severe muscle trauma in lower back (this was 2 years ago) so now I am cautious, sometimes I think too much in my head.  But I feel the DL are by far the best mass movement there is......


----------



## R1rider (Dec 7, 2012)

I love dead lifts. ^^^ they are the best raw power/size builder

There is no reason to be alive if you cant do the dead lift- Jon Pal Sigmarsson

just did them yesterday. maxed out at 545lbs, did a total of 12 sets. too sore to go to the gym today...

2 sets 135 - 10 reps
2 set 225 - 10 reps
1 set 315- 5 reps
1 set 405- 3 reps
1 set 495- 1 rep
max out @ 545lbs
4 working sets @ 315- as many reps as i can get, mostly 10-12 reps by this point

i only dead lift once a week


----------



## sfstud33 (Dec 7, 2012)

I normally just do squats. Last sunday i added deadlifts, and  deadlifts & press.

OMG - the next day i was achy from the backs of my knees to the middle of my back. And all i did was sissy girlie weights. Im neither a big guy, nor a young guy, but man, those deadlifts finished me off for two days. I limped into work and dove into my seat and tried not to move all day.


----------



## mabdelrasoul (Dec 7, 2012)

Did dl 2 days ago since a very long time ago. Almost got my ass fired yesterday from lack of ability to work lol. Man was I cramped the fuck up.


----------



## mistah187 (Dec 7, 2012)

deads r my favorite. havent been able to do them for almost 2 months now cuz of a lower back problem. but there is nothing better than tearing 500 plus off the ground!


----------



## Bicepticon (Dec 8, 2012)

The most I have pulled is 600. 
Does everyone here pull Conventional? I like to do a few sets of sumo after reguler deads.  Do you like deficit or block pulls?


----------



## R1rider (Dec 9, 2012)

i like conventional and mostly do them, but if you want to put up more weight sumo is the way to go

im trying to perfect my form in the sumo dl. Want to do a few meets soon


----------



## LeanHerm (Dec 9, 2012)

Ueah I issues doing them cause of a bad wheel.  Seems to be working fine now.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 9, 2012)

Dead lifter, checking-in. 

It's my primary movement on back day. 7 sets of 2 reps (not counting warm-ups).


----------



## DF (Dec 9, 2012)

Love em hate em!


----------



## JOMO (Dec 9, 2012)

Love me some deads. 6 sets 3 warm up/3 work.


----------



## Workhard10 (Dec 17, 2012)

Squats are the best lift you can do but deads are a close second in my book. Do them every week with rack pulls and I get some great pumps. Really feels like its hitting deep and thickening the muscle with every rep.


----------



## regular (Dec 17, 2012)

Deadlifts, simultaneously when I feel that the best and worst in the gym. By a long shot my favorite lift.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 28, 2012)

I love them my self.  I can pull more weight with a trap bar, I guess because of form issues. I use 5/3/1 and boring but big. This month I work up to 405 and then 5 sets of 10 at 315. 
My buddie told me of a guy he lifts with that just did 405 for 53 rep. I dont think i could do 135 for that many. I gues the guy is also has a 800# squat. 
At 40 years old I think I will just keep trying to go up 10# every month or so.
I agree on the passing out, I usually see yellow and purple spots first.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2012)

Steelers4Life said:


> I love them my self.  I can pull more weight with a trap bar, I guess because of form issues. I use 5/3/1 and boring but big. This month I work up to 405 and then 5 sets of 10 at 315.
> My buddie told me of a guy he lifts with that just did 405 for 53 rep. I dont think i could do 135 for that many. I gues the guy is also has a 800# squat.
> At 40 years old I think I will just keep trying to go up 10# every month or so.
> I agree on the passing out, I usually see yellow and purple spots first.



The trap bar deadlift is actually a squat, not a deadlift. The weight is in line with your base of support instead of out in front of it.  5/3/1 is a good program for steady strength gains. So be patient and stick to it.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 28, 2012)

Scared to reicorpOrate them due to finally recovering from a pulled lower back. Kept aggravating it and wouldn't heal. I dOnt want that pain and discomfort again so I just do lower back extensions and hamstring curls lol


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 28, 2012)

Georgia said:


> Scared to reicorpOrate them due to finally recovering from a pulled lower back. Kept aggravating it and wouldn't heal. I dOnt want that pain and discomfort again so I just do lower back extensions and hamstring curls lol



Start light. Drop your hips lower, puff your chest out and keep that bar against the legs.  Only way you strain the lower back on a deadlift is if the bar gets away from the legs.


----------



## Georgia (Dec 28, 2012)

Yeah form was probably the reason. I'll try that pob. Sounds like I wasn't doing it right


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 29, 2012)

I do my workout in the basement at 4am, one of the other reasons for the trap bar for me is the control. I cant drop the bar because of the noise. I dont have the flexibility to have good form. Sometimes I use my phone to video myself to try to fix my form. The trap bar helps me keep the bar in line with my shoulders, I can drive through my heels better, maybe when i get some more lower back strenght I will try a barbell again.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Dec 29, 2012)

LOVE deads  I do 5 sets every back day weight ranges with reps if I go heavy I will 10 rep 135 then 225x5 315x5 365x5 405x5 425x3 is my PR I think if my grip was better I could do more I don't use straps 

Currently I have been doing lighter weight with chains 5 sets 10 reps adding weight to going up to 365 with the chains


----------



## TheLupinator (Dec 29, 2012)

Always do DL / DL variation 1-2/week (Every 4-5 days) 
I switch between Normal DL 6-RM, 1-RM, Power-cleans 5-RM, SLDL 6-RM

Deadlifts have been my most consistent lift, 5 years lifting and I've never really stalled for more than a couple weeks...squats & bench not so lucky


----------



## getbig9198 (Dec 29, 2012)

i only like them if im not doing high volume training....last time i did a high volume with DL's 5 sets of 10 reps then 12,10,8,6,4,2....thought i might have died after that....never again


----------



## losieloos (Dec 30, 2012)

Walked in the gym last night....did 10 sets of deadlifts for back.....walked out.


----------



## bubbagump (Jan 18, 2013)

Love deads. My favorite lift bar none. I feel like a stud after deads.


----------



## SystM (Jan 18, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Walked in the gym last night....did 10 sets of deadlifts for back.....walked out.



BOOM!  Love it


----------



## dj920 (Feb 10, 2013)

Love deadlifts, regular or sumo.  It would take a lot of convincing for me not to incorporate them into a macro.

Back when I was doing 1 set / week (modified texas method), my PR was 405x5 (reg, not sumo).  First two reps were beautiful... last one not so much.

Been doing a push/pull split lately, so they're not as much a focus --- want to leave something in the tank for the rest of the workout.  Do 4 sets of 5-6 twice a week now, around 345, at the top of my pull workouts.  Enough to stress but still be able to recover from in a couple days.


----------



## BigFella (Feb 15, 2013)

My favourite exercise. It's all there in one.


----------



## amore169 (Feb 16, 2013)

Today I did 545 with no belt or straps, it's the first time I tried
It, it felt good and easy but I don't know if I'll keep doing them like that, it's to risky.


----------

